# 2 Bildschirme - Symbole verschieben sich



## elmyth (8. März 2007)

Guten Abend,

ich habe zwei Monitore bei mir angeschlossen. Wenn ich nun z.B. in ein OpenGL-Spiel gehe verschieben sich meine Desktopsymbole vom Hauptschirm (wo das Spiel läuft) auf den anderen Screen. Auch andere Programm wie z.B. Miranda, XChat usw. werden anschließen auf dem 2ten Monitor angezeigt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses "unnütze" Feature deaktivieren kann?
Ich hab den Detornator 71.84 von Nvidia.

Gruß


----------



## AndreG (9. März 2007)

Moin,

Meines Wissens nach garnicht. Hab früher mit dem gleichem Prob gekämpft jedoch schon fast 2 Jahre her. Nur ne Lösung gabs damals net.

Mfg Andre


----------



## elmyth (9. März 2007)

Oh man, kann doch nicht wahr sein


----------

